# **Stall Signs**



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

"The Knight Before Chirstmas" Is AMAZING! Wow I love it- May have to consider buying


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Those look amazing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

LOVE MINE! When did you mail them out? Can't wait to get it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

How do you make them, woodburning? I just got a woodburning tool and thousht that this might be a fun little project...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Those are fantastic whisper!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow they are amazing!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It means a lot that you all like them.



Poco1220 said:


> LOVE MINE! When did you mail them out? Can't wait to get it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I sent them out on Monday so hopefully you should get it by Friday.



Almond Joy said:


> How do you make them, woodburning? I just got a woodburning tool and thousht that this might be a fun little project...


They are done with a laser engraver. A little fancier than woodburning tools, but I've seen really nice ones done with woodburning tools too. I think if you stencil it out first, they would turn out great.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my word! Amazing!


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Good work, but there's a few tricks to really make them go from "nice" to "WOW! GOTTA HAVE IT!".
I've owned a custom woodworking shop and will own one again soon, and have a few things i'll share with you to help make them really POP!
Shoot me a PM with your email, and i'll send you the info.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

WoW, Those are really great! You do great work and shouldn't have any trouble making some money off of them!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Those are gorgeous! Have you though about adding a coat of verathane? That might give them an extra eye catching, professional look.

If I owned an actual barn I would definitely think about purchasing some. Maybe in a few years?


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been leaving them unfinished on purpose, but I could finish them if requested.


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow! Those are gorgeous! I have a little wood burning experience, and can't imagine having that much control, haha. Do you do it all by hand, or do you have a more advanced tool (if you don't mind me asking?)  Either way, GREAT JOB!!!!!!!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

These are just gorgeous! Now to own a horse to actually need one of these....


----------



## wingana (Mar 15, 2012)

oh i love the second last one for Rouge!

i'm almost cringing now thinking about the price but how much would it cost to send to Queensland, Australia?


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

I want one! These are pretty AND functional. My horse isn't in a stall most of the year though..I'll have to ask my barn if I can put it on his paddock or something


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

wingana said:


> oh i love the second last one for Rouge!
> 
> i'm almost cringing now thinking about the price but how much would it cost to send to Queensland, Australia?


Your looking at about $46 just for shipping. I wish I could make it cheaper for people not in the US, but that's already going from using UPS to USPS. But like I said, it's completely up to you, maybe my signs are worth that much to you :wink:



neonpony said:


> I want one! These are pretty AND functional. My horse isn't in a stall most of the year though..I'll have to ask my barn if I can put it on his paddock or something


Yeah, just let me know when you're ready.


----------



## wingana (Mar 15, 2012)

they're so cool 
if my parents end up buying stables this year i'll definitely order one for my boy!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You do very nice work. When I think how much sign painters charge, your's are a bargain.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay...I want one. What kinds of designs can you do? I really like the one with the horse outline. I mean I loved them ALL really...just WOW.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Okay...I want one. What kinds of designs can you do? I really like the one with the horse outline. I mean I loved them ALL really...just WOW.


You can pick the one you like the most and I can design something similar but still different. Or if you have an idea you want to throw out there, I can do my best. I just need the name you want on it.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow....they are gorgeous! I want some!!!!!! ***has to save money***


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Really nice-I think it will be a nice little business for you!


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

You should advertise these in your local tack and feed shop too. I bet you'd get loads of calls.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Or even do an ebay type store.

I am going to start saving my pennies.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Whisper, I got mine today and it is GORGEOUS! I'm almost afraid to hang it in the barn; I don't want it to get dirty lol! Thanks again


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Those are beautiful!!! If I hadn't just had another one made, I would definately order one! Maybe in the future, though!


----------



## bittybocket (Dec 19, 2011)

these are awesome, id love to feature you on my blog! can you email me or pm me?

[email protected]


www.countrybarbieblog.blogspot.com

Thanks!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow that would be awesome bittybocket, thank you. 

Thank you everyone who has complimented my work. I would love to see the signs from my contest displayed if any of them see this.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

*AndreaSctlnd Proof*

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Whisper22 said:


> Please let me know what you think.


Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

*I love it!!!*



Whisper22 said:


> Please let me know what you think.



I love it. I get paid on the 6th. I can paypal you the money on that Friday. And you can get started on it!!!!!!!!

OH I can't wait!!!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I just can't stop staring at it. And you put butterflies on it!!!! I love butterflies! It is so sweet! After I pay for this one, I will have to have one made for Josie! LOL Don't want her getting jealous.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

how would shipping be to Canada? Postal Code Y1A 7A2..

I'd love one for my lil filly


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> I love it. I get paid on the 6th. I can paypal you the money on that Friday. And you can get started on it!!!!!!!!
> 
> OH I can't wait!!!


Ok great. I'll send you my Paypal info as soon as I can.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Evansk said:


> how would shipping be to Canada? Postal Code Y1A 7A2..
> 
> I'd love one for my lil filly


Well the sign I did for Golden Horse, who also lives in Canada, cost me about $36 to ship, so you're looking at spending at least $53 on the lower end and $71 on the higher end.


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Subbing  I am horseless at the moment unfortunately but hopefully these will still be offered in a few months. Absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Whisper? Did you send me your paypal information? If so, I haven't gotten it.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

themacpack, tell me what you think.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh I'm subbing!! As soon as I get some extra cash I may be looking at these...


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Andreasctland's sign finished and in the mail as of this afternoon. I hope you like it.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I made a sample with Sky's name for one of the $17 signs. The font can change but there are no designs. This sign can also include both the registered and barn names, I don't charge per line as it takes no extra effort or material. These signs are also 4 inches shorter than the ones with a design.

EDIT: I put in my original pricing that these signs were also 20 inches, but changed it because without the design there is too much wasted space. I can only make the letters so big before I have to stretch them to take up space, and that usually distorts the original picture, so I don't like to do it.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

whisper22 said:


> andreasctland's sign finished and in the mail as of this afternoon. I hope you like it.



_i love it!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Whisper22 said:


> I made a sample with Sky's name for one of the $17 signs. The font can change but there are no designs. This sign can also include both the registered and barn names, I don't charge per line as it takes no extra effort or material. These signs are also 4 inches shorter than the ones with a design.
> 
> EDIT: I put in my original pricing that these signs were also 20 inches, but changed it because without the design there is too much wasted space. I can only make the letters so big before I have to stretch them to take up space, and that usually distorts the original picture, so I don't like to do it.



I really like the simplicity of this one. Very pretty.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

***it is here!***

i am at work so no pics but as soon as it is hung, i will post here.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

KissTheRing said:


> "The Knight Before Chirstmas" Is AMAZING! Wow I love it- May have to consider buying



Beleieve me, however amazing it looks online it is even better in person, totally awesome job


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Great, can't wait to see it displayed.

Golden Horse, thank you so much.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I can't wait to see these hung.


----------



## Miranda (Apr 20, 2012)

Neat! You did a great job!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

So it only took me a few weeks to finally get a photo! LOL I actually had the photo taken but my home computer died on me so I couldn't upload...Well here it finally is.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I love it. Not to brag lol, but you can tell there's a fancy girl in there. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Azures (May 5, 2012)

These are stunning! I dont even know were I would start if I had done these! Keep it up and maybe try to sell some! You could get some good cash on them!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Well whisper...I am still wanting one made for my Josie but it will be a bit as I have had some serious financial set backs. Dang cars anyway!

For her I think I want something a little more "Western" or bold. LOL


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Azures! I put more time than people may think into them.

Absolutely Andrea, just let me know when you're ready.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hittin' the Sauce


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

Whisper22 said:


> Hittin' the Sauce


I love it!!!!!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

It turned out great. It's been shipped and on its way.


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

It's gorgeous! I can't wait to hang it up, thank you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a very nice sign!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

man oh man i wish my horses had stalls just so i could put these up. maybe i'll get them and up them up in the house somewhere anyway! hahahaha


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

subbing! now that walters registered name came back I can start thinking about getting things with his names on it!


----------



## txhorsejumper (Sep 19, 2010)

I want one!! Sent you a PM


----------

